
Applying auction mechanisms to meeting scheduling (2010) [pdf] - confbase
https://www.seas.harvard.edu/sites/default/files/files/archived/Xu.pdf
======
whatever1
For the problem sizes the author looks into, MILP would do fine. Plus you
would get optimality guarantees (or at least a meaningful optimality gap) that
a trillion agents will never give you.

